# where is the mrv transfer "todo" list



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

When you select one program for mrv before another is done transferring, the tivo says it adds that transfer to the "todo" list. Where does one find that list? Nothing transfer-related shows up on the "Choose programs to record--> ToDo list.


It's been preventing me from transferring anything. The machine in question is a RCA DVR40 upgraded to 6.2a on a 750GB drive. I didn't notice this problem until after the upgrade, but I think it's unrelated. After upgrading to 6.2a and rehacking, I went to test if MRV was still working. I was able to browse another tivo, select a program to transfer, and after the standard 30 second pause, instead of saying the program was transferring, and giving me the option to choose to begin watching it, it said the transfer was added to the to do list (as if there was a transfer in progress, but there was not).

I thought about this for a while, before remembering a a tivoserver crash from a few days ago. I had a list of shows left to transfer to the tivo, via tivoserver, overnight. When there was a few shows left to go, there was some sort of problem with one of the shows which caused tivoserver to crash. Those transfers, which were "in queue", were preventing my tivo from starting a new transfer. 

The problem with cancelling the transfer via the now playing list, is that as soon as I start tivoserver, the tivo tries to resume transferring the show which crashes tivoserver.

I was finally able to resolve this issue by starting tivoserver, quicking fast fingering the remote to get to the right menu screen, and cancelling the transfer from there, before tivoserver crashed. It took several tries to get through it fast enough. Suffice it to say, today is not a day I'm going to complain about my slow computer.

Is there a way to access the "mrv transfer todo list" and cancel transfers from there? If I had not been able to cancel the bad transfer fast enough, I don't know how I would get mrv to work again on this tivo.


----------



## chris22 (Aug 31, 2006)

Go into the NPL and select the tivo. Cancel the transfer from there.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

You can't view the qeued transfers from the ui but you can clear them in telnet

```
echo MfsRubbishTree /RecordingQueueItem | tivosh
```


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

The problem with going through the NPL was the tivoserver crash. It would crash very quickly, giving me little time to get through the menus to cancel. Also, to do it that way, you have to know where the stalled transfer is at (which I did in this case, but that could easily be something hard to figure out). 

The telnet command seems like a good solution. I'm testing that one right now to see if it works.

If anyone knows a way to view this queue, whether through the ui, telnet, twp, or anything, I'd still like to know. 

Thanks!


----------



## boberthepker (Jul 13, 2006)

Da Goon said:


> You can't view the qeued transfers from the ui but you can clear them in telnet
> 
> ```
> echo MfsRubbishTree /RecordingQueueItem | tivosh
> ```


THANK YOU SO MUCH! This, plus a reboot, fixed it for me.


----------



## HellFish (Jan 28, 2007)

CrashHD said:


> If anyone knows a way to view this queue, whether through the ui, telnet, twp, or anything, I'd still like to know.
> 
> Thanks!


If you simply want to view it, *RecordingQueueItem* Can be found in the MFS section of TWP. I don't know if items would appear cryptically in there, but it should provide a rudimentary list.


----------

